# Sunnyside allnighter 22-03-07: sometimes things just go bad



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Everything looked perfect for an all-night fishing trip at Sunnyside today. A bit too perfect even. Little to no wind, nice and warm, storm front moving in. Everything looked good for feeding frenzies, and indeed, that turned out to be the case.

I launched from Mornington, as per Tim's suggestions, and he was right - the carpark there is pretty safe. Well lit at night and coppers cruising through regularly. Two cop cars paused to check me out as I was loading up. One of them - a female copper (another chicky-babe!) stopped to ask if I was coming in or going out and whether or not I'd caught anything. I think she asked the first question because if I was planning to head out, they would have advised me against it. There was lightening everywhere, after all, which is why I was loading up and not still on the water fishing.

Storm clouds moved in behind me at about 8:30 PM and threatened to settle in for a few hours. I thought about it for a while, watched what it was doing and decided it would be safer to head back ASAP. So I packed up my rods, strapped them down and paddled into the storm, which was hanging directly over Mornington. So that was that trip screwed.

A real shame to. Storm aside, the conditions were indeed perfect. I arrived at about 3PM and found Steve and Kylie fishing from their Hobie Outfiiter. They'd been at our fav spot for several hours and using squid as bait, had cleaned up on pinkies.








_Steve and Kylie during a double hook-up moment_

I turned up trolling 3 lines, all with "experimental" Finn-S soft plastics. The silver 3" shad being the only one that scored for the whole day. I sounded some fish, threw out the anchor and berley, tied on some flathead tails and used them for bait. Although it soon became clear (judging from Steve and Kylies efforts) that squid was the go for pinkies. Therefore I eventually got around to throwing out a squid jig and after about 10 minutes I had ink all over myself. That's when I noticed the storm rolling in. Dammit!

There were little garfish everywhere, and reasonably large couta were chasing them. I figured the Finn-S shad looked enough like a gar, but I must have been wrong because despite my best efforts, only managed to get one strike from them. It was really frustrating to, because they were busting the water all over the place. So much so that I was expecting either a gar or couta to jump into the boat - and it very nearly happened twice. Two gars have sore snouts tonight 

I was really very confident of pulling a PB snapper for the night when I landed the squid, but thought the risks in sitting through a storm for a few hours too great. The really sad thing is that by the time I made it back and packed up the car, it started to look better. Typical!

I only kept the squid and one pinky (30cm) and released five or six other fish. All in all it was a disappointing night, but it had all the signs of being great. I'll be back, very soon. Tomorrow, perhaps.









_Things of beauty!_


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

awesome pics mate.

I tell ya what, here in Mornington it's still a gorgeous night.

Still warm, still very still, looks like the storm went around.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

5th,

Yeah hard to know what to do sometimes. Top looking photos though.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Not often its that glassy..........great pics.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZnVpcQAAAzfgAASYAEyACAAEAAvZ9yAIABUUeoABoACJppoJtT0h6GoCBR2s3cuj89kIoYrzC945Z7IgEylSqgGD4tVs710c94imQu9FgFA1iSc3xdyRThQkJnVpcQ=


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

great pics 511, I have never been out yet in water that calm  
Look on the bright side, you could have done what I did and spent the nite at home. It was my wifes birthday, I think staying home was too bigger present, I am spoiling her.
"Better to have tried and fished than not ton have yakked at all"


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done on the few fish ya did catch...and the squid. They are exellent pictures and the water looks fantastic.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Water looks great - it doesn't look like we'll see wind as still as that for a while in Melbourne


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day 5th, the guys are dead on those pics are stunning, you should enter them in fundas comp.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

ah spewing.. i got on the water at about 6pm, but coz of the low light, and general hunger pains, i didn't make my way round to the pier... the action wasn't great anyway... my barometer dropped really quick so i thought i'd stay close to home...

hoping to get out again maybe tomorrow morn and almost definitely sunday morning


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd go as far as to say that last pic is the best one i've seen on the site , ever!
Nice job.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

coulda been better.....if it had been my yak in the foreground....
aaahhh melbourne perfect one minute..pi#$$%ing down the next :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Glad you guys like the piccies. Tis a taste of whats to come 
Funda's comp? I didn't even see that. Where's that at?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Tis here


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Sensational piccies!

I wish we could get glass like that up here on the Goldy!

Matt


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

great pics mate, i think you done the right thing in coming back in, better luck next time , good luck, steve.


----------



## volusian (Mar 13, 2007)

nice pictures .... you guys have some sensational scenery down under ..!


----------

